# What to use for bottom of enclosure?



## Michael Malone (Aug 25, 2017)

I just built a new outdoor/indoor box for my baby sulcata. I am trying to figure out what to cover the bottom in before I put in substrate to keep the moisture from getting to the wood.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2017)

There's this : http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/great-item-for-lining-enclosures.145062/
or you can use pond liner which is thick and durable.
A cheaper option would be a shower curtain, but this is thinner.


----------



## Michael Malone (Aug 25, 2017)

I think the shower curtain would be fine that is a good idea thank u very much. While I'm on the topic of this I am currently using coco coir for substrate. Any one got and other ideas for a substrate that is not a fine of particles as the coco coir.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2017)

Michael Malone said:


> I think the shower curtain would be fine that is a good idea thank u very much. While I'm on the topic of this I am currently using coco coir for substrate. Any one got and other ideas for a substrate that is not a fine of particles as the coco coir.


Fine grade orchid bark or cypress mulch. Buying it from the garden centre is generally much cheaper than from pet stores.
I use coco coir. kept moist and packed down i don't have a problem.


----------



## Michael Malone (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok thanks again I will do that


----------



## Rt1jen (Aug 25, 2017)

Plain, non colored wood chips would be fine. Pine or cedar are toxic and peat moss can cause respiratory distress. Good idea with the shower curtain/liner especially one that's mold/ mildew resistant.


----------



## Michael Malone (Aug 26, 2017)

Got it done.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2017)

Now you just need a hiding place, a feeding tile/cement and a few plants, either real or fake, for the baby to shelter under.


----------



## Rt1jen (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2017)

I think I spot a humid pipe hide ?
I use spider plants, and a piece of ceramic tile, rough side up.
Nice job.


----------



## Michael Malone (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes I have the pipe hide but I'm gonna build a new one cause he is a little big for it. I have the ceramic plate for feeding but I think I am gonna do the tile cause he has a little trouble climbing in. And as far as plants do u leave plants in the pot and just sit them in there or do u plant them in mulch?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2017)

Michael Malone said:


> Yes I have the pipe hide but I'm gonna build a new one cause he is a little big for it. I have the ceramic plate for feeding but I think I am gonna do the tile cause he has a little trouble climbing in. And as far as plants do u leave plants in the pot and just sit them in there or do u plant them in mulch?


I do a bit of both, depending how lazy I'm feeling.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 26, 2017)

Good start for ur sully. Start thinking how you plan to make it fully enclosed so you can maintain high humidity levels coupled with nice warm ambient temps, then a basking area. The way you have your CHE right now won't help maintaining overall temps. Id keep the ceramic saucers, but bury them more in your substrate. If you visit a garden center, a big bag of cypress mulch goes far. As @Tom will tell you, best thing for a humid hide is a nice size square rubbermaid container. Take the lid off, flip it over, and cut out a nice entrance on one of the narrow ends. Make sure you have your temp and humidity right.


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2017)

Here is what I intend to use for the bottoms of my enclosures from now on: http://www.pondarmor.com That plastic all wear through and leak in short order. The wood will soon rot, but if things go well, your tortoise will outgrow it in a few months anyway.

Unless that room is 80 degrees and 80+% humidity all the time, using that enclosure will result in pyramiding. Once pyramiding occurs, you cannot reverse it. It will be there permanently. I recommend you make a closed chamber ASAP, before the damage is done.

I see you are using the clamp to hold the silver lamp fixture. Those clamps always fail and house fires are common because of it. Best to hang the fixtures from over head like the black one in your photo. I can't see what its hanging from, but use something sturdy. In a closed chamber, I hang them from the roof.

Something like the little pipe, or a bigger pipe will work as a hide, but not as a humid hide. The big opening lets all the humidity out. You need an upside-down plastic box of some sort with a door hole just big enough for the tortoise.

All this and more is explained here:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.78361/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Michael Malone (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the input everybody I fixed some things I got a humid hide made took a plastic bowl filled it with coir and placed butter bowl over it. I got a basking tile and I got a piece of plexi/lexan for a lid. Now I need to go get a couple plants. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------

